# What type of tortoise?



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

I found this little guy in my back yard. Anyone know what type of tortoise this is?

Thanks,

Alli


----------



## Alexio (Jun 23, 2017)

Where do you live?


----------



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

Alexio said:


> Where do you live?


Arizona but I have a feeling he was a pet that got left behind because there is no way in or out for him. I just bought the house


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks like a gopherus agassazii (desert tortoise). Is there any way to contact the previous owners? Maybe, when it came time to move, they couldn't find him.

I'd like to see a bigger picture to be sure of the I.D. It could also be a Greek, hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Alli


----------



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a gopherus agassazii (desert tortoise). Is there any way to contact the previous owners? Maybe, when it came time to move, they couldn't find him.


They left a lot behind they moved states so I think they intentionally left him . The realtors had contact with them and they never mentioned it. I'm happy to care for him tho!


----------



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

Alli161 said:


> They left a lot behind they moved states so I think they intentionally left him . The realtors had contact with them and they never mentioned it. I'm happy to care for him tho!


He looks a bit unkept and was hissing at me. I put him in the wet grass and he started chowing down and following me around


----------



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a gopherus agassazii (desert tortoise). Is there any way to contact the previous owners? Maybe, when it came time to move, they couldn't find him.
> 
> I'd like to see a bigger picture to be sure of the I.D. It could also be a Greek, hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Desert Tortoise _*Gopherus agassizii*_


----------



## eric joranson (Jun 23, 2017)

Alli161 said:


> He looks a bit unkept and was hissing at me. I put him in the wet grass and he started chowing down and following me around


following you around after it discovers you are the food bringer.....must have been a pet.


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 23, 2017)

Do you plan to take care of him?


----------



## Alli161 (Jun 23, 2017)

shelledfrens said:


> Do you plan to take care of him?


Yes


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 23, 2017)

Good to hear! Good luck!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 24, 2017)

He is just too adorable!
Study up on how to care for him.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Jun 26, 2017)

Alli161 said:


> Yes


Do a little research and apply to adopted him/her. Here is the link for Arizona Game and Fish on care, may not be best, and how to adopt:
https://www.azgfd.com/wildlife/nongamemanagement/tortoise/captivecare/

There can be fines if you do not register the tortoise, so it is best to follow the rules. Also, if you have any questions, please post to the forum, great deal of knowledge on here and A LOT of helpful people.


----------



## JohnMcFisher (Jul 1, 2017)

That's for sure gopherus agassazii (desert tortoise). You can compare with this photo, it's definitely she.


----------

